
Encryption Needs a Side Door - aaronmhatch
https://medium.com/@aaron_michael_hatch/encryption-needs-a-side-door-f7f717a754f6#.1ii4lbf9f
======
WalterSear
The author is working from the assumption that it's easier to make governments
and authorities infallible and incorruptable than it is to deal with a world
with encrypted communication.

Coming from a reporter (someone supposedly professionally versed current
affairs), this is contemptibly stupid position to take.

~~~
aaronmhatch
I agree: that is a contemptible position to take - and it's not mine.

It's impossible to make authority infallible and incorruptible. However, the
United States has proven that it is possible to create a society of checks and
balances with a sufficient justice system that works in favor of the citizen.
Home search and seizure seems to generally go well. Why aren't there groups
speaking up about it?

Just so I'm clear, do you disagree with Amnesty International's suggestions
for restricted encryption?

~~~
WalterSear
>However, the United States has proven that it is possible to create a society
of checks and balances with a sufficient justice system that works in favor of
the citizen. Home search and seizure seems to generally go well. Why aren't
there groups speaking up about it?

Wow!? What makes you think any of that? Or did you miss a negative there? :)

Yes, I am against the assumption that backdoors are a good idea, whoever puts
it forward, and whatever you try to call them.

~~~
aaronmhatch
> Wow!? What makes you think any of that?

My experience living in the United States and researching other countries has
given me that perspective.

> Yes, I am against the assumption that backdoors are a good idea, whoever
> puts it forward, and whatever you try to call them.

So, you do disagree with Amnesty International's recommendations for
restricted encryption. That's fine, but I hope you also disagree with the
government being allowed to enter our homes with a warrant.

------
aaronmhatch
I've reversed my stance: [https://medium.com/@aaron_michael_hatch/reversal-on-
encrypti...](https://medium.com/@aaron_michael_hatch/reversal-on-encryption-
needs-a-side-door-5e33bbfb777b#.gp8fpt5q4)

